# Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread



## MaeXxXchen (8. Mai 2009)

*Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Hi Leute!
Hiermit möchte ich mal eure Meinungen zu dem Thema "RAM-Kühlung" erfahren
darüber gibt es ja die ausgefeiltesten Ideen, bis hin zu der weitläufigen Meinung: RAM Kühlung brauch ich nicht!
doch spätestens ab 2,1V sollte man, wie ich finde mal darüber nachdenken!
Ich persönlich verwende eine selfmade Kühlung aus 3 blauen 40mm Northbridge Lüftern.
Bin damit eigentlich mehr als zufrieden, würde aber gerne auch einmal andere Konzepte betrachten

Also postet eure Vorschläge


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*



> Ich persönlich verwende eine selfmade Kühlung aus 3 blauen 40mm Northbridge Lüftern.


Wie laut wird denn das Ganze?


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Die Lautstärke würde mich auch mal interresieren, aber poste doch bitte ein Bild noch hinterher, ich kann mir nichts wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

kann leider erst nächste woche n paar bilder posten (rechner gerade net daheim) aber sieht so n bissel aus wie der CORSAIR Dominator Airflow Cooling Fan, halt nur blau beleuchtet!
Lautstärke ist meiner meinung nach auch i.o.!
hab diese Lüfter verwendet:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Cool Blue Fan S Northbride-Fan - 40mm

zieht aber auf jeden die Temperaturen schön in den keller^^


----------



## Jason22 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Ich lass den Prozzi-Lüfter einfach die Luft in der nähe des RAMs einsaugen. 
G.E.I.L. Evo One


----------



## riedochs (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Fuer was RAMs kuehlen.


----------



## Jazzman (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

also ich verwende die Thermalright passiv Kühler HR 07?
kühlen gut und sehen auch noch fett aus, zumal ja passiv^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Ich verwende Akasa Ram Kühler ob die jez was bringen oder nich geil ausehen tun sie


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Mein Ram sitzt gehäusebedingt genau vor einem 120er Lüfter, den brauch ich nicht extra kühlen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Ich habe mir diese geholt.
Arctic Cooling RC
Ob ich die jetzt unbedingt brauche. 
Keine Ahnung, aber Sie sehen gut aus.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Naja,
das Aussehen passt schon! Ich bin aber nicht so der freund von passiv-kühlungen! 
Durch zahlreiche im wege liegende kabel kommt bei mir nicht so ein richtiger luftstrom zustande!
Deshalb musste ich mir selber nen kühler bauen, da die kaufbaren mir zu klobig waren
Hier sind mal ein paar bilder davon (siehe Anhang)

Habt ihr noch weitere Vorschläge, wie man seine rams kühlen könnte??


----------



## MaeXxXchen (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

update:
nachdem ich endlich mein System etwas überholt habe (Verkabelung, Wakü erweitern etc...) kann ich nun mal ein paar Angaben zu temperatur machen!
dafür habe ich ein Termperaturfühler der Lüftersteuerung unter den Headspreader geklemmt, um einigermaßen vertretbare werte zu erhalten!
hier das Ergebnis: ohne kühler immer über 50° (aber auch nicht viel mehr als 60°)!
diese temperatur wird sicherlich den meisten von euch zu hoch erscheinen
(für 24/7 def. mir auch)
mit kühler eigentlich max. 46° (und das im sommer bei 25° raumtemp.)
dieser wert ist eigentlich absolut vertretbar, wenn man die spannung von 2,3V berücksichtigt!

als fazit kann ich dazu nur sagen, dass sich dieser Modd für mich gelohnt hat (hätte nie gedacht, dass es soviel ausmachen würde)
zugegeben es ist nicht ganz geräuschlos, aber man kann auch diese lüfter steuern


----------



## fpsJunkie (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

wieos sollte man spätestens ab 2,1v darüber nachdenken?
wie steths mit 1,8V?


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

naja meine sind von haus aus passiv gekühlt


----------



## MaeXxXchen (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

kühlung ist natürlich nie verkehrt (ausser zuviel bei HDD´s)
ich mein ja nur, das bei steigender betriebsspannung auch die temps ansteigen!
1,8V sind da noch nicht kritisch (sollte passiv ausreichen), aber ab 2,1V wird es je nach passivkühlung (da gibt es auch durchaus gute konzepte) teilweise schon eng!

PS: die meisten ram´s sind heutzutage passiv gekühlt (Headspreader)
glaub ab ddr2 800 sowieso (ausnahme ev. billigram von MDT)


----------



## rande (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

ich habe dieses kit hier:
OCZ Technology | Products | Memory | OCZ DDR2 PC2-9200 Flex II 4GB Series

da brauche ich mir um die kühlung erstmal keine gedanken zu machen... 
und der läuft standardmäßig schon mit 2.1 volt.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

das stimmt!
wasserkühlung ist natürlich das optimum!
wie verhält sich das eigentlich bei 4 dimm?
da passt dich der kühler nicht oder?


----------



## Th3 GhOst (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Also ich hab meinen Dominator Airflow auf meinen Dominatoren drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Nilbo (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Bei meinen G.Skill (DDR2-1000) (passiv gekühlt) steht auf dem Stick drauf "2.0-2.1 V"
Ist das die normale Spannung mit der die laufen oder das die Kühlung bis dahin ausreicht?


----------



## MaeXxXchen (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

also 2,1V kannst du schon noch passiv kühlen!
viele headspreader sind für eine solche spannung ausgelegt (wird halt auch dementsprechend wärmer)!
man sollte ab 50° nur etwas mehr aufpassen!

@Th3 GhOst
   der airflow ist schon geil!
   ich wollt auch so etwas ähnliches haben (nur mit beleuchtung) , deshalb  
   entschied ich mich dazu einen selber zu bauen!


----------



## latinoramon (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

hab auch die "Dominator Airflows". Ich finde die lösung net schlecht 
Bin gerade dabei sie zu beleuchten, Bilder folgen dann in meinem Profil....


----------



## MaeXxXchen (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Nett nett!
ein beleuchteter airflow ist schon was feines!
aber bei z.B. 6 ram dimms ist er doch zu klein!
da könnte ich bei meinem konzept einfach 90er lüfter nehmen und fertig
(die 2 seite ist, dass ddr3 ram eh nicht so warm bei 1,6V wird)


----------



## Shuffle. (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Hmm.
Habe "G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8000U CL5-5-5-15" und der läuft auf 2.1V.
Wenn der jetzt in meine kleine Cube reingebaut wird, wird es da einigermaßen heiß.
Was würdet ihr für ein RAM-Kühler empfehlen? Darf nicht so groß sein, wegen dem Lian Li V351B Cube.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

willst du basteln oder was fertiges?
spielt lautstärke ne rolle?


----------



## Shuffle. (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Joar sollte nicht so laut sein. Ich kann basteln oder was fertiges kaufen. Ist recht egal. Ich bastel gerne wenn es günstiger ist


----------



## MaeXxXchen (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

also kühltechnisch gesehen kann ich dir meine lösung sehr empfehlen!
allerdings mit diesen Lüftern (die sind nur halb so hoch)!
wegen lautstärke, selbst wenn du die runter regelst, kühlt es noch ordentlich!
zur befestigung, ich hatte mir 2 klammern aus edelstahldraht gebogen (musst mal im baumarkt schlendern)!

oder das hier ist auch keine schlechte lösung^^


----------



## F!ghter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*



MaeXxXchen schrieb:


> oder das hier ist auch keine schlechte lösung^^


die hab ich auf meinen 4!! ddr3 bänken drauf und kühlt wie blöd und macht kein ton also wirklich du hörst nicht mal wenn du ihn ans ohr hältst!!!! könntest du ins ohr reinstecken und d hörst in net und klappern tut er net wegen den gummi entkloppern die man aufm bild recht gut sieht.
wieklich absolute kaufempfehlung


----------



## Shuffle. (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

aso cool.
ich glaube ich nehm die AC-Teile da. Das gefällt mir. Wie macht man das fest? Klemmt man das an der Seite drunter? Geht das bei jedem Motherboard?

mfg


----------



## F!ghter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

also bei den ram riegeln is ne kleine kerbe da wird der lüfter reingeglipst und es geht auf nahezu jedem motherboard. die kerben siehst du im bild auch gleich über dem ram riegel


----------



## Shuffle. (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Ah okay. 
Vielen Dank.
Dann denke ich mal kommt der dazu


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

weise entscheidung wen du deinem ram was gutes tun willst...


----------



## MaeXxXchen (25. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

jepp gerade ab 2,1-2,2V gehts richtig ans heizen!
da sollte man die dinger besser richtig kühlen


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (25. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

So Lüfterdingsis sind doch Kindergarten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaeXxXchen (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

bringen aber ne ganze menge


----------



## F!ghter (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

oh ja ich werd eine rams auf über 2,8 volt bringen mit latenzen die die welt noch net gsehn hat...
das ganze bei 8 gb ddr3 1600mhz


----------



## MaeXxXchen (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

2,8V -> ddr3
kannst du schonmal unter abschreibung laufen lassen^^
hast wohl nen Dicepot gebastelt^^
trotzdem viel spass dabei!


----------



## F!ghter (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

nö mit meinen erwiterten arctic rc mit modul...
dauerhaft...


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Die sind dann aber ganz schnell hinüber....


----------



## F!ghter (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

naja ich vermute so 3-4 moate langen se scho ausserdem werden sie nicht heißer als 33 c habs schon mal getestet...


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Die Temps sind bei den Spannungen mehr als egal, das sind über 1V mehr....


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*



[redux]F!ghter schrieb:


> oh ja ich werd eine rams auf über 2,8 volt bringen mit latenzen die die welt noch net gsehn hat...
> das ganze bei 8 gb ddr3 1600mhz


Ja, aber 0-0-0-0 sind keine guten Latenzen sondern defekter Ram.

Würde auch bei guter Kühlung nicht mehr als max. 0,3V drüber gehen.
Außnahme: Dice


----------



## MaeXxXchen (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

also ddr2 kannste schon bis 2,4V max. laufen lassen (aber aktivkühlung muss sein)!
aber mehr als 2,3 hab ich meinen auch net zugemutet!
bei ddr3 kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

DDR3 auf 2,8 Volt ????

Verabschiede dich schonmal von deinem Phenom II 955


----------



## Equilibrium (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

hier mal ein ganz altes Bild, als ich noch so bekloppt war und habe den RAM mit Wakü betrieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler ist von Aquacomputer und kann bei mir käuflich erworben werden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Warum ? Sieht doch gut aus


----------



## MaeXxXchen (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

finds auch nicht schlecht, hemmt nur den durchfluss!
aber mit entsprechender pumpe why not^^...


----------



## Equilibrium (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

wer den Kühler haben will PN an mich. Preislich wird man sich bestimmt einig.


----------



## Hektor123 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Hatte ich auch mal^^ , allerdings sahs auch ******* aus, weils nur so Mini-Anschlüsse gab.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*



MaeXxXchen schrieb:


> also ddr2 kannste schon bis 2,4V max. laufen lassen (aber aktivkühlung muss sein)!
> aber mehr als 2,3 hab ich meinen auch net zugemutet!
> bei ddr3 kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus!



Die JEDEC Spannung für DDR3 war glaub ich bei 1,5V herum.........bis 1,8V is ok, aber 2,8V is grob fahrlässig.

Meine alten DDR2 RAMs sind bei 2,3V schon verreckt.....



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> DDR3 auf 2,8 Volt ????
> 
> Verabschiede dich schonmal von deinem Phenom II 955



Dem Phenom wird das glaub ich nix machen, is ja net so wie bei Intel...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*



> Dem Phenom wird das glaub ich nix machen, is ja net so wie bei Intel...



Im Phenom II ist doch aber der Speichercontroller verbaut, oder ?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Jo, aber hab noch nirgendwo gelesen, dass der stirbt bei höherer Spannung so wie beim i7


----------



## MaeXxXchen (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

ich würde es nicht probieren!
ey komm bei ddr2 2,4V zum testen ok, aber ddr3@ 2,8 das kann ja nicht gut gehen!
würde denke ich mal eh nicht allzu viel bringen die timings derart zu senken, da du es eh nicht stabil bekommen würdest (wegen hitze)!


----------



## F!ghter (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

ich hab ne klimaanlage davor gestellt die lufttemp die ins gehäuse rein geht hat knappe 15 c glaub mir des geht...


----------



## Nike334 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Kondenswasser? 

mfg


----------



## F!ghter (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

nope...
kp wieso net dacht ich zuerst auch aber ich hab so trockene luft im zimmer...


----------



## Nike334 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Na dann^^
Meine OCZ Reaper HPC's werden übrigens durch 1. den CPU Lüfter links und 2. durch einen Gehäuselüfter oben gekühlt. Sehr einfache Lösung^^


mfg


----------



## zcei (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Also ich habe auf der Letzten CeBit nen Geil Cyclone gefangen 
Den werde ich in mein neues System verfrachten (Einzelteile werden anfang September bestellt --> wahrscheinlich mit Tagebuch^^).
Dann hab ich aber noch ne Frage:
Ich habe am besten Stand der Gamescom (PCGH ) Corsair RAM bekommen. Der ist ja schon mit Heatspreader ausgestatte. Kann man den Lüfter trotzdem drüberpacken oder wie entfernt man den passiven Kühler? (Erfahrungen jmd!?)

MfG zcei


----------



## F!ghter (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

einfach mit schraubenzieher drunter nd n bisschen hebeln die sind meist nur geklebt...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

An die die ihren Ram Wasser Kühlen ihr *SPINNT TOTAL !!*




Meine Kühlung schaut so aus....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F!ghter (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

laaaaangweilig.....
außerdem sollen die gar net sooog ut kühlen weil sie so dicke lamellen haben...


----------



## MaeXxXchen (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

und platz nehmen sie weg
ich habe meine selber gebaut und sie leuchten blau


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Meiner wird leider zZ nur luftgekühlt durch Casefans, bald gehts aber "unter Wasser", 2.2V Standard-Spannung sind schon nicht ganz ohne  Zumals einfach geiler aussieht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F!ghter (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

ich finds immer noch unnötig...


----------



## MaeXxXchen (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

ja bei 2,2V ist es nur optik, aber hey wakü ist halt das beste!
steh trotzdem auf 40mm lüfter!
hab deshalb noch einen vor der NB


----------



## F!ghter (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

ich werd keine extra lüfter brauchen ich krieg da so ein airflow durch des  wird hamma...


----------



## MaeXxXchen (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

ich denke, das kommt immer auf das gehäuse drauf an!
wenn du einen big tower hast, kann es schon gut sein, dass die rams nicht mehr im luftstrom drin sind!
muss man halt schauen!


----------



## F!ghter (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

also bei meinem haf sind sie vol drin zusätzlich zum rcmodul was so leise dass man es echt net hört aber meine rams mittlerweile seit 3 tagen bei 2,8 stable...xD und wir gehn net über 35 c...


----------



## MaeXxXchen (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

und deine Timings??
mal sehen wie lange


----------



## F!ghter (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

5-5-5-12
aber die schrumpfen noch...


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Wehe du jammerst dann, dass sie dir bald sterben......


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

[redux]F!ghter auf wem bezogen wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## F!ghter (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

hä????
wie auf wen bezogen???
und natürlich darfst du fragen is ja kein zensur forum...


----------



## Schnitzkie (28. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Moin Moin
Ich hab hier meinen TakeMS Speicher mit dem Revoltec RAM-Cooler Pro bestückt. Sieht mir stark nach ner Kopie von OCZ aus aber für 10€ bei Caseking für die beiden kann man nichts sagen.

Greets Samu


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Ich hab einen GeIL Evo Cyclone, weil der die Temp anzeigt


----------



## Schnitzkie (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Dann hau maln Foto rein


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Schlecht gemacht:
(Vorsicht, große Datenmenge!)
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8458/dsc03735a.jpg


----------



## MaeXxXchen (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

sieht doch interssant aus!
was zeigt der lüfter an?


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. September 2009)

*AW: Der RAM-Kühlung-Thread*

Erst "Evo Cyclone GeIL", dann "Temp+RPM"(Meist 51XX)


----------

